

Android Market past 20k apps (raw stats) - RK
http://www.androlib.com/appstats.aspx

======
martythemaniak
Good milestone for Android. I wonder what the growth rates for the App Store
and Android Market are.

------
RK
You can see a clear spike in submissions right around US Thanksgiving.

